# Kernel 2.6.38 e responsività

## southern_comfort

Ma la famosa patch che doveva aumentare la responsività del sistema in caso di sovraccarico di lavoro a partire dal 2.6.38 sotto che voce si trova?

A me quando ho una marea di roba aperta non sembra cambiato nulla quindi ho come l'impressione di aver capito male quale voce selezionare   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi sa che non devi abilitare nulla! Possibile? Oppure devi cercare qualcosa tipo "cgroup".

Link alla notizia.

Se ne parlava già dal 25 novembre in questo thread!

Quasi quasi lo provo anche io!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT1:

Dovrebbe essere questa l'opzione:

```
-> General setup

          -> Control Group support
```

EDIT2: aggiornato! Tutto questo incremento di prestazioni non l'ho notato anche se devo dire, mi sembra di riscontrare una navigazione più veloce, anche se potrebbe essere solo un caso!

Comunque ho trovato questo howto, e ora voglio seguire quello che dice!

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Link alla notizia

   :Shocked:   *Quote:*   

> Parlare di miracoli in campo informatico non è mai giusto (almeno fin quando non si scoprirà che Padre Maronno è stato uno degli sviluppatori di Windows Vista),[omissis]
> 
> Computer Troppo Lento?
> 
> Velocizza il Tuo PC con un Software Certificato Microsoft. Scarica Ora!
> ...

 non so se piangere o ridere... sul serio.

Al momento troppo sbattimento per le mie modestissime esigenze ma se devi "giocarci" con il pc vale la pena provare.

----------

## southern_comfort

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi sa che non devi abilitare nulla! Possibile? Oppure devi cercare qualcosa tipo "cgroup".
> 
> Link alla notizia.
> 
> Se ne parlava già dal 25 novembre in questo thread!
> ...

 

Mi sa che l'how to che hai linkato è solamente quel procedimento alternativo da seguire per i kernel precendi al 2.6.38 che non possono usufruire della patch di cui si parlava.

Io non ho capito se la patch è un qualcosa di già applicato al kernel o è un'opzione attivabile/disattivabile che si trova tra le voci della configurazione.

L'incremento prestazionale dovresti notarlo solamente quando hai tanta roba che appesantisce il pc aperta (tipo prova a compilare xulrunner mentre guardi un video in flash a schermo intero con altre 10 schede aperte e varie applicazioni).

Se le voci son quelle dovrei averle attivate ma non noto propio nulla quando il pc ha un sovraccarico di lavoro... anzi... mi sembra anche peggio di prima   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda, alla fine sono tornato al kernel 2.6.37 perché con l'ultima del 2.6.38 attualmente in portage ho avuto casini con i moduli in fase di loading.

Comunque credo che se non attivi per niente quei moduli non hai benefici. Ad ogni modo seguendo quel wiki, ho avuto dei problemi. Mi dice sempre che non trova le directory in /sys/fs/ecc... 

Boh!

Rimando alla prossima volta, o comunque a quando qualcuno ci dirà qualcosa di più in merito.

----------

## ciro64

è questo:

```

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep AUTOG

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

```

Ovvero in menuconfig, in "General Setup" la voce:

```

[*] Automatic process group scheduling

```

Io noto che effettivamente posso guardarmi un film con xbmc mentre sotto swappa  :Very Happy:  (ehm si ho un po' torchiato il mio pc  :Smile:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

Quindi non c'entra niente con cgroups? Non va nemmeno abilitato? È sufficiente attivare quel modulo e basta?

----------

## ciro64

```

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP:                                   

  │                                                                         

  │ This option optimizes the scheduler for common desktop workloads by   

  │ automatically creating and populating task groups.  This separation    

  │ of workloads isolates aggressive CPU burners (like build jobs) from   

  │ desktop applications.  Task group autogeneration is currently based 

  │ upon task session.     

```

Riguardo in Cgroup support la mia situazione è la seguente :

```

 --- Control Group support                                          

  │ │    [ ]   Example debug cgroup subsystem              

  │ │    [*]   Namespace cgroup subsystem                 

  │ │    [ ]   Freezer cgroup subsystem                         

  │ │    [ ]   Device controller for cgroups                     

  │ │    [*]   Cpuset support                                        

  │ │    [*]     Include legacy /proc/<pid>/cpuset file     

  │ │    [*]   Simple CPU accounting cgroup subsystem    

  │ │    [ ]   Resource counters                                      

  │ │    -*-   Group CPU scheduler  --->                        

  │ │    < >   Block IO controller       

```

ed infine 

```

  --- Group CPU scheduler                                           

  │ │    -*-   Group scheduling for SCHED_OTHER          

  │ │    [ ]   Group scheduling for SCHED_RR/FIFO         

  │ │ 

```

se ci sono miglioramenti da farci sopra ben vengano suggerimenti  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho rimesso il kernel 2.6.38-r5 con la tua stessa configurazione.

Confermo la sensazione che la navigazione su Internet sia più veloce rispetto al 2.6.37-r4.

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Spinmc

Ma a parere vostro c'è molta differenza tra questo scheduler e il Bfs di kolivas?

----------

